# Blackwater Bass school 101



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

I went out for my weekly bass fishing lesson with hurricane34 (he knows all of the fish by first name in Blackwater, Yellow, and Escambia). We did real good on a wide assortment of baits, depths, and terrain. We boated 8 (hurricane had 5 and I had 3). The biggest one was a 4 pounder, one 3 pounder, and the rest were around 2 lbs. We had the most luck in shallow water. We missed quiet a few as well. I also caught a crappie and we had 4 jack fish. For 4 1/2 hours of fishing you could not beat it. I hope it stays like this for a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good time, what did you catch the crappie on? Where you guys in the skeeter?


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Caught the crappie on a War Eagle Spinner bait. I have to upload the photo to my computer and then I will post it, it was a pretty nice one. We may have been the ones in the skeeter...as long as we were not doing anything wrong! Haha. Where did you see us at and what were you in?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw a red bass boat near the pillons at the boardwalk while goin over the bridge, somevody had a hook up, but I was headed the wrong way to see what it may be.

Am I the only one who slows to see if anybody is catching anything when you pass a fisherman?

Oh and great report!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

jaster said:


> Am I the only one who slows to see if anybody is catching anything when you pass a fisherman?


I do the same thing:thumbsup:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i try to slow down regardless. but if I see the boat that I slowed down for blow past me.....well he don't get that courticy again.

Basnbud


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

*Blow by me !*

I'd much rather another boat blow right by me than drop off the pad. When they drop they make much bigger wakes and upset the water worse !


----------



## isaidso (Sep 20, 2009)

perchjerker said:


> I'd much rather another boat blow right by me than drop off the pad. When they drop they make much bigger wakes and upset the water worse !


I agree completely. It's really bad when someone waits till the last second to come off.


----------

